# would this diy filter work?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I had an idea to build a plexiglass box just like an internal overflow but I wanted to place it on the center/back panel of the aquarium then put a pump in the bottom of the box and cut some notches in the bottom. Then put some trays with filter media and bio media in the center. Here is a blueprint kind of bad but I hope you understand it.
the idea behind it is to have a more efficient filtration system for my goldfish tank.
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

Absolutely no reason why not, I used to run something similar a few years back. Assuming the whole unit is sealed you have to ensure that the pump does not expel the water quicker than it can 'fall' through the media. Assuming the filter pad is the mechanical filter then I would have this as the first media layer to cutdown on the actual solids flowing through the filter.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Actually I am trying to get the water from the bottom of the tank to eliminate dead spots. So water would flow thru the filter media first then the carbon and then some type of bio media. 
I really appreciate your input.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

not an expert, ... i think the only 'dead spots' you'll find are in areas under the substrate.

water flow, even without current caused by a filter, fish movement should ensure water does not get stagnent even in the most remote bottom corners of a square tank. water diffusion could also ensure nothing goes stagenent in the tank.

instead of a submerged box, you could use hoses & fittings to put the input end anywhere in the tank you want.

---

whole different idea,
myself, just a bubble want on one wall of the tank, the drag from the bubbles pulls water with it up, to the surface. creating a pull of water along the bottom by the bubble wand, creates a gentle flow of water across the tank (if the wand is as long as the wall it's placed by)

not saying to use this, ... just mentioning it doesn't take much to get water going to ensure there are no 'dead zones'


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I would include a pre filter so your pump will not clog from taking in solids along with the water. A thin layer of filterpad over the intake vents would work. A powerhead might work as a pump as long as the water can exit the box as fast as its being taken in to prevent backflow and recirculation within the box.
Good luck, looks like a great idea!


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah right, read your flows wrong, then I think what you have is fine. Personally I wouldn't include a prefilter over your intake grill as these can clog very quickly and could 'starve' the pump of water (obviously this depends on how water tight the whole unit is), it can actually be quite surprising as to how big that grill will need to be to supply even a small pump (I have got that wrong a couple of times in different designs ). You don't want to find that you are having to continually clean the grill / prefilter. To avoid dead spots in the tank I would be inclined to have the intake on one side of the box and the outflow on the opposite side to create a circular flow around the tank.


----------



## RSVBiffer (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry, something I have just thought about, how are you going to make sure the water flows upwards? In effect, the pump needs to be external to the filter (media) itself and push water into it.


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

FWIW we had a guy in our reef club years ago the used one of those 3 or 4 drawer plastic storage containers.

Kinda like what you drew here.

each drawer was a different filter media so to change media he would just pull the drawer out.

Just an idea.

Worth .02


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

RSVBiffer said:


> Sorry, something I have just thought about, how are you going to make sure the water flows upwards? In effect, the pump needs to be external to the filter (media) itself and push water into it.


That's where the problem starts. I haven't come up with the solution yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

